# Zebra Mice



## Tom101101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello all, 
Yesterday whilst in my local pet store buying mouse food for my fancy mice, i stumbled upon some Zebra/Striped grass mice. I know a little about theses mice, and know that the cage they were in was not suitable. There was three crammed into a small container ( i'm not sure you could even class it as a cage). Anyway, long story short, i ended up getting them. They are now in a large tank with plenty of space and things to do. What i was wondering is, is there anything that i could give them food wise etc. to improve their condition? currently they are on a seed mix which i got from the store i bought them from.
Regards Tom


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

http://crittery.co.uk/zmice/zeb_diet.php


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the ones at work are fed a commercial rodent mix with added finch seed.


----------

